# 2 photos for C&C Please.  Taken Thanksgiving 2011



## photo guy (Dec 28, 2011)

Here are 2 photos I took on Thanksgiving. One morning shot which I took as I was leaving town in the morning looking North up the main heart of town and the 2nd after I came back into town later in the evening.  Thank You


My C&C on them: #1 try not to get my shadow in the photo  #2 try to not get the lights so bright up towards the far North end of town

1. Photo taken as I was leaving town.



2. Photo taken after I got back in town.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW, no C&C in 73 views! Maybe I shouldn't waste my time posting photos for a while and just do C&C!


----------



## TenaciousTins (Dec 28, 2011)

photo guy, I am inclined to think that there are SO many newbies on here right now that the true heroes of this board are tired or too busy to grab every single C&C. I don't C&C but I'm getting tired of threads that say C&C in them just because most of them hold crap pics from people who got a DSLR for Christmas lol. I say just wait till the rush is over and try again. Chances are, those 73 views are from the newbies who can't/don't C&C. And out of the members we have here, 73 views is nothing, and for all you know, could be from the general public. 

Saying stuff like "maybe I shouldn't waste my time posting photos" is very passive aggressive and will NOT get you the attention you desire, that's for sure.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 28, 2011)

TenaciousTins said:
			
		

> photo guy, I am inclined to think that there are SO many newbies on here right now that the true heroes of this board are tired or too busy to grab every single C&C. I don't C&C but I'm getting tired of threads that say C&C in them just because most of them hold crap pics from people who got a DSLR for Christmas lol. I say just wait till the rush is over and try again. Chances are, those 73 views are from the newbies who can't/don't C&C. And out of the members we have here, 73 views is nothing, and for all you know, could be from the general public.
> 
> Saying stuff like "maybe I shouldn't waste my time posting photos" is very passive aggressive and will NOT get you the attention you desire, that's for sure.



All too true. I am sticking away from cc during the influx of newbies. Much safer that way. 
And to the passive aggressive side... did you happen to think about all of those newbies? They are checking out everything and anything for inspiration, insight, ideas, information... but they aren't up to commenting yet. Aaannnd... this sites public. ANYONE can view the posts. They all count as views. 
Lastly... if you want to have a snit because no one said anything you might want to think twice. You get out of this what you put into it. Put a pissy attitude in and you'll get pissy back. The help you receive here is FREE. We are not PAID to be at your beck and call. We don't HAVE to give you any feedback. We take a lot of time to freely give of our knowledge. If we don't do it on your schedule I am incredibly sorry. I have PAYING clients who come first. Then my family, friends and just about everyone I know who come long before any forum. Same with everyone else. You get help here WHEN WE CAN GIVE IT.  Or never if you are ungrateful and pissy about it.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 28, 2011)

Not to mention you posted these at 3:05 AM.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 28, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> TenaciousTins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Don't be rude and bash him. We'll never hear the end of it!


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 28, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > TenaciousTins said:
> ...



I know...

You're right...


I probably shouldn't be here this morning. I am not feeling the love for of the ungrateful children around me... It's clouding my judgement. 

LOL!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 28, 2011)

Nothing spectacular, in shot 1 i can see your shadow so for me it was just a quick grab shot with no thought or real subject


----------



## photo guy (Dec 28, 2011)

Mleek, I am not trying to be rude but am trying to learn. So far my most of my work has been called crap so I thought that I would post a comparison to see if that helps. Thanks


----------



## photo guy (Dec 28, 2011)

I already mentioned my shadow by doing my own C&C as some people have requested, this is the best town day shot I have of the 3 I took in the morning. The subject is supposed to be the downtown.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 28, 2011)

photo guy said:


> I already mentioned my shadow by doing my own C&C as some people have requested, this is the best town day shot I have of the 3 I took in the morning. The subject is supposed to be the downtown.



Go back when there is some harsh sunlight and take some shots of that building on the left, get in close and cut out all the crap, there will be nice shadows and if you frame them well you should get some nice abstact architecture shots


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 28, 2011)

Quite frankly I'm getting sick of posts where the author complains about not getting enough C&C or not getting it fast enough and them bumping their posts all the time.  It's great if you get C&C.  Better luck next time if you don't.  Life is like a box of chocolates and so is TPF.  AFAIK nobody here gets paid to respond to posts.  People need to realize that and be grateful for the responses they receive.  I would love to get C&C from cgipson1, KmH, MLeek, Derrel, bigtwinky, Bitter Jeweler, Schwettylens, BigMike and tirediron (to name a few) on every single photo I post but I realize that it won't happen and that's fine.

This is not a stab at photo guy specifically but I'm seeing posts like this all the time.  They're especially annoying when the author has less than 10 posts under their belt.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 28, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> Quite frankly I'm getting sick of posts where the author complains about not getting enough C&C or not getting it fast enough and them bumping their posts all the time.  It's great if you get C&C.  Better luck next time if you don't.  Life is like a box of chocolates and so is TPF.  AFAIK nobody here gets paid to respond to posts.  People need to realize that and be grateful for the responses they receive.  I would love to get C&C from cgipson1, KmH, MLeek, Derrel, bigtwinky, Bitter Jeweler, Schwettylens, BigMike and tirediron (to name a few) on every single photo I post but I realize that it won't happen and that's fine.
> 
> This is not a stab at photo guy specifically but I'm seeing posts like this all the time.  They're especially annoying when the author has less than 10 posts under their belt.




He has more posts than you


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 28, 2011)

gsgary said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> > Quite frankly I'm getting sick of posts where the author complains about not getting enough C&C or not getting it fast enough and them bumping their posts all the time.  It's great if you get C&C.  Better luck next time if you don't.  Life is like a box of chocolates and so is TPF.  AFAIK nobody here gets paid to respond to posts.  People need to realize that and be grateful for the responses they receive.  I would love to get C&C from cgipson1, KmH, MLeek, Derrel, bigtwinky, Bitter Jeweler, Schwettylens, BigMike and tirediron (to name a few) on every single photo I post but I realize that it won't happen and that's fine.
> ...



Oh no. I'm a n00b and I'm the first to admit it.  I should have conveyed that in the post but you won't see me getting impatient and bumping my own threads because they didn't get enough responses.  I enjoy your C&Cs as well, BTW.  Some feel it's harsh at times but it seems you tell it how it is and I really like that


----------



## blackrose89 (Dec 28, 2011)

gsgary said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> > Quite frankly I'm getting sick of posts where the author complains about not getting enough C&C or not getting it fast enough and them bumping their posts all the time.  It's great if you get C&C.  Better luck next time if you don't.  Life is like a box of chocolates and so is TPF.  AFAIK nobody here gets paid to respond to posts.  People need to realize that and be grateful for the responses they receive.  I would love to get C&C from cgipson1, KmH, MLeek, Derrel, bigtwinky, Bitter Jeweler, Schwettylens, BigMike and tirediron (to name a few) on every single photo I post but I realize that it won't happen and that's fine.This is not a stab at photo guy specifically but I'm seeing posts like this all the time.  They're especially annoying when the author has less than 10 posts under their belt.
> ...


I get what's being said here. I don't think she is comparing herself in anyway. I think what Phoenix is trying to here is she (she I think I anyway) is tired of  people who have been on here for 5 minutes and acting like they're owed some kinda special treatment and attention.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 28, 2011)

blackrose89 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > ph0enix said:
> ...




I was pulling  Phoenix's leg


----------



## blackrose89 (Dec 28, 2011)

I think this is where the term "Noob" becomes an insult. The insult does not come from the quality of the photos, but more of a certain attitude. We all started somewhere and most of us are in fact "Noobs". I see Noob used as an insult when  someone who just joined, posts photos, feel entitled to a certain amount/type of attention, then bitches and moans 5 minutes later when they have yet to receive the responses they feel they are so worthy of. (this is a general statement in way reflecting the OP)


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 28, 2011)

blackrose89 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > ph0enix said:
> ...



Thanks Rose.  I'm a "he", btw


----------



## blackrose89 (Dec 28, 2011)

I had a 50/50 chance on being right with that and I still fail. Lol.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 28, 2011)

*sigh* Whatever, y'all.

The first photo is ok. It has a centered composition works because it shows the changing perspective that you get as you watch a road fade into the distance. The only thing that I noticed is that the buildings are fairly dark when compared to the sky. People's eyes usually gravitate towards the brightest part of an image, whether it's the subject of interest or not does not matter.

The next one suffers from a lot of flare. The flare overwelms the rest of the elements in the image. The lights farther down the road kind of melt together.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank You rexbobcat for the nice C&C. At least I am trying to get some experience at photographing different things at different times.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 29, 2011)

I reread your post gsgary and I am not after shooting that 1 building and nothing else since that is one of the ugliest buildings in town. I am after a nice looking through / up town shot.  I plan on retaking some of these shots another time but not right now.  I am going to hold off until after the new year has begun.


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 29, 2011)

photo guy said:


> I reread your post gsgary and I am not after shooting that 1 building and nothing else since that is one of the ugliest buildings in town. I am after a nice looking through / up town shot.  I plan on retaking some of these shots another time but not right now.  I am going to hold off until after the new year has begun.


Try to have a more open mind.  It's interesting what 'ugly' can become under the right light.


----------



## naptime (Dec 29, 2011)

i'm hesitant to post c&c on some photos as i am new myself.

but, im coming round, since i have an eye, my opinion on a photo is still valid.


that said. i like #1, but i did see the shadow too. 

#2, i would like better without the flare. did you use a filter for the flare, or was it just the shutter speed? maybe a longer shutter and lower iso next time?


also, as thereyougo mentioned... maybe have a more open mind when it comes to shooting. you may surprise yourself.  iirc you said you were trying to get better.. 

i read on a blog or in a book, that some of the best shots people take are when they go shoot something that someone else suggested.using your eye, but their idea. rather than just shooting the same things that your normally would.

wherever i saw it, it mentioned having someone tell you one thing to shoot each day. and then going and shooting it from as many angles, viewpoints, settings, as possible.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2011)

photo guy said:


> I reread your post gsgary and I am not after shooting that 1 building and nothing else since that is one of the ugliest buildings in town. I am after a nice looking through / up town shot.  I plan on retaking some of these shots another time but not right now.  I am going to hold off until after the new year has begun.



You will be suprised how good it could look, here's an small office on an industrial estate







get in close and it looks a lot better, the lighting is not fantastic but if i see something that could make a good shot even if the lighting is no good i will take a shot for reference
to go back, but i havn't been back yet

Closer shot


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 29, 2011)

I live in South Wales in the UK, and Port Talbot is known by many rather unkindly as Port Toilet because of the steelworks.  Now are steelworks attractive? Not normally, but while this shot is no masterpiece, it's a different take on industry

Pentax 645D A (Manual focus) 80 - 160 at f/19 80 seconds



Port Talbot Steelworks after sunset by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> I live in South Wales in the UK, and Port Talbot is known by many rather unkindly as Port Toilet because of the steelworks.  Now are steelworks attractive? Not normally, but while this shot is no masterpiece, it's a different take on industry
> 
> Pentax 645D A (Manual focus) 80 - 160 at f/19 80 seconds
> 
> ...




Take a look at Joe Cornish he has taken lot's like yours at Redcar


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 29, 2011)

gsgary said:


> thereyougo! said:
> 
> 
> > I live in South Wales in the UK, and Port Talbot is known by many rather unkindly as Port Toilet because of the steelworks.  Now are steelworks attractive? Not normally, but while this shot is no masterpiece, it's a different take on industry
> ...


Joe is a great photographer.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > thereyougo! said:
> ...




What film did you use for that shot ? i have just sent off 4 rolls of 120 first ones through my Mamiya C330


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 29, 2011)

gsgary said:


> thereyougo! said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...




That one was digital.  need to dust off my film camera again soon, have lots of Reala 100 waiting for it as well as PanF 50.  Just need to find a decent lab as ones I'm using rush the developing somewhat


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Dec 29, 2011)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> Quite frankly I'm getting sick of posts where the author complains about not getting enough C&C or not getting it fast enough and them bumping their posts all the time.  It's great if you get C&C.  Better luck next time if you don't.  Life is like a box of chocolates and so is TPF.  AFAIK nobody here gets paid to respond to posts.  People need to realize that and be grateful for the responses they receive.  I would love to get C&C from cgipson1, KmH, MLeek, Derrel, bigtwinky, Bitter Jeweler, Schwettylens, BigMike and tirediron (to name a few) on every single photo I post but I realize that it won't happen and that's fine.
> 
> This is not a stab at photo guy specifically but I'm seeing posts like this all the time.  They're especially annoying when the author has less than 10 posts under their belt.



Ditto! Whenever I post a thread for cc on my photos I sit there and think please please will (all names listed above) cc me!!! I learn a lot thru their posts and replies, and links that they've posted.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 29, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> I would love to get C&C from cgipson1, KmH, MLeek, Derrel, bigtwinky, Bitter Jeweler, Schwettylens, BigMike and tirediron (to name a few) on every single photo I post but I realize that it won't happen and that's fine.


Me too, but there are many other members that have my respect and would include in a list of welcomed critiquers.  Hell, in fact one of the best recently packed his bags for the second time due to attitudes of the newbies.  However, I'd take anyone's comments for my posted photos.  There is validity, to some extent, with each person's opinion.  Well, there are a few exceptions because I know they're idiots and can be easily overlooked.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's a few threads I posted that still have no comments.  At some point you will have to realize there was a reason no one commented.  I never asked or got all up in arms about no one commenting on them.  It happens all the time.  Some posted as far back 4-5-2011.  Also depending on the time of day you post, your post may be off the first page by the time people who would C&C for ya are even awake.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/266000-last-leaf.html  12-15-2011

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/257572-nik.html  9-23-2011

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/248811-hungry-jumper.html  6-29-2011

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/241223-quick-one-last-years-state-fair.html  4-13-2011

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/240562-my-lil-guy.html  4-5-2011



Don't let it discourage you.  Keep shooting.  Keep posting.  Keep learning.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 29, 2011)

photo guy said:


> At least I am trying to get some *experience at photographing different things *at different times.


 


photo guy said:


> ... I am not after shooting that 1 building and nothing else since that is one of the ugliest buildings in town.



Well, so much for shooting different things...

Narrow mindedness leads to slower learning.


Learn to *SEE*!  

EVERYTHING!


----------



## Rosshole (Dec 29, 2011)

Am I the only one entertained by the fact that the people commenting about all the n00bs around, all seem to have a forum join date withing the last two months...

Intredasting.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank You naptime. I did not use a filter as I don't own a DSLR. These were taken with my Fuji FinePixS1500 10mp 12x Optical and in Auto mode as I wanted to try photographing something different.


----------



## Destin (Dec 29, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > TenaciousTins said:
> ...



Who cares? There are enough newbies coming in with their new cameras from Christmas that we're bound to scare a few off anyway!


----------



## Destin (Dec 29, 2011)

RebeccaAPhotography said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It takes TIME on here to earn their respect and C&C. I was on here for close to a year before my photos started consistently getting C&C from the veteran members. They generally tend to give C&C to those who take time to participate on the forum, and not those who only post when they want C&C.


----------



## Destin (Dec 29, 2011)

Now, as far as C&C on the original photos, I'll be honest:

They're a bit snapshot-ish. There is no clear subject in them, and my eye is quickly led out of the photo by the road without ever being pulled into a subject. They just don't manage to hold my attention on them because there is no clear subject.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 29, 2011)

DESTIN:  I do reply to other forum posts since you seem to not pay attention.  If you think it should happen this way, I should be receiving more C&C than I do for all the posts that I have commented on but I'm not.  I take it you have not read some of the warnings about being bashing me or being rude when I post something.  Here's some advice, if you can't be polite about it DO NOT REPLY since your first of the two posts seems like an attack on me.


----------



## Destin (Dec 29, 2011)

photo guy said:


> DESTIN:  I do reply to other forum posts since you seem to not pay attention.  If you think it should happen this way, I should be receiving more C&C than I do for all the posts that I have commented on but I'm not.  I take it you have not read some of the warnings about being bashing me or being rude when I post something.  Here's some advice, if you can't be polite about it DO NOT REPLY since your first of the two posts seems like an attack on me.



Just because this is your thread doesn't mean my posts were directed at you. WHEN I QUOTE SOMEONE, IT MEANS IM DIRECTING MY WORDS AT THEM AND THEIR POST. 

All I'm saying is that you have yet to learn how to get the most efficient C&C out of your posts. You need to put some thought into it, maybe ask for C&C on specific details in a photo. Maybe tell us what YOU see wrong with it, and allow us to agree or disagree. Posts where there are just photos, and a single sentence asking for C&C rarely obtain much of a response. People are only willing to help you if you're willing to take some time to put a post together with a bit of information and thought in it.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 29, 2011)

If you go back to just above the photos, I did post my own C&C on there when I posted them this time and as I stated, this other photography is still new to me.


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 29, 2011)

Photo Guy:  Remember I said in my reply to your pm that you should start afresh and read some books?  

Please do so.  Read some books on the basics of composition, on exposure and get some new looks on the ordinary things around you.  Photography doesn't have to be about 'pretty' things.  It is about finding a subject, and by using exposure and composition to get your subject or message across.  If people can't see your message or subject without prompting, then the photograph isn't working.  It doesn't matter how nice or otherwise the scene is, it's about capturing a scene and making it speak.  have a look at some of the photos you have 'critiqued' in particular, Ron's hat and the love tree.  They are both good shots that convey a message clearly. Are they perfect? No, but they don't have to be because their message or story is very clear.  

You have been photographing for the fire service for 2 years I believe you said.  No you're not a professional, but I'm sure you'd like to be to a professional standard.  I'll be plainly honest, you have a long, long way to go.  Read, read, read again and then read some more.  In between reading, practise on simple things like a building - yes even that 'ugly' building you dismissed.  Work with the books or online material and work on composition as they suggest:  just googling 'rule of thirds' will give you something to work on.  

Give it a week or two and then post us what you have learned, and ask for guidance on the next step.  I would suggest that you don't C&C other's work technically until you have a bit more knowledge and experience that will give you some credibility.  I'm not meaning to be cruel, but telling people they need to center things repeatedly just shows your inexperience.  Yes sometimes the subject should be centred, but actually majority of the time important things should be 'on the thirds' and the eye naturally wanders to the right top third.  

I think you are missing out an awful lot by not learning composition.  You will get so much more respect if you go off for a week or two learn some stuff and then show us where you are.  It's no good complaining that people aren't commenting on your work.  I have things in the galleries section of the forum that have quite a few views but few or no comments.  What does that tell me? It tells me that although those images may be good, they aren't striking or interesting enough for people to have commented on it.  Am I offended? No.  It just means that I have to work harder.

The best thing about any form of art, be it music, painting, photography etc is that it is fairly subjective so there is no limit on your ability to improve.  Embrace that and you will start to move forward.


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 29, 2011)

Come to think of it, where has the 'love tree' photo gone?  The thread just disappeared.


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 29, 2011)

photo guy said:


> If you go back to just above the photos, I did post my own C&C on there when I posted them this time and as I stated, this other photography is still new to me.


I don't want to appear to be picking on you, but what's 'this other photography'?  The principles of photography apply to all types of photography.  All the usual rules apply re exposure and composition. So you should apply the same to your fire photography as to landscape.  This will mean that from your reading you're fire photography will also improve.  

Don't whatever you do judge photography by what you see in the papers.  So often the quality is appaulingly low.  What passes for photography in the UK press is often shot at mega high ISO so you can see the noise on a tiny photo, and some are even taken by a photographer of his TV screen with all the associated issues.  Go and look at some great photographers work, Some UK ones of note, Joe Cornish as *gsgary*, mentioned, David Noton.  Look at their compositions. Joe shoots with a 5D MkII but the fact that he uses a high spec camera has little to do with it.  Composition rules are the same whether you shoot with an iphone or a hassleblad.

here is one of David Noton's galleries.  Have a look.  lots of leading lines, foreground interest, rule of thirds 

http://www.davidnoton.com/gallery2.htm

In particular note the old man in the black and white.  his eyes are pin sharp and are on the top right third.  He is not dead centre, not even on the third.


And some of Joe Cornish's

http://www.joecornishgallery.co.uk/gallery/list/category/limited-edition-prints


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 29, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> Photo Guy:  Remember I said in my reply to your pm that you should start afresh and read some books?
> 
> Please do so.  Read some books on the basics of composition, on exposure and get some new looks on the ordinary things around you.  Photography doesn't have to be about 'pretty' things.  It is about finding a subject, and by using exposure and composition to get your subject or message across.  If people can't see your message or subject without prompting, then the photograph isn't working.  It doesn't matter how nice or otherwise the scene is, it's about capturing a scene and making it speak.  have a look at some of the photos you have 'critiqued' in particular, Ron's hat and the love tree.  They are both good shots that convey a message clearly. Are they perfect? No, but they don't have to be because their message or story is very clear.
> 
> ...



Hmmm...sounds like familiar advice, with lots more words.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> You are repeatedly posting snapshots, and offering up excuses for everything people point out.
> 
> Go study composition for a month, employ the theories you learn, and come back and post these images that you took your time , and thought out your composition, with no excuses. Are you willing to accept this challenge?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> photo guy said:
> 
> 
> > If you go back to just above the photos, I did post my own C&C on there when I posted them this time and as I stated, this other photography is still new to me.
> ...




Joe Cornish is shooting mostly with 3 cameras at the moment
1 Panasonic Lumix LX-3
2 D700
3  Linhof Techno field camera with a phase one P45 back


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 29, 2011)

gsgary said:


> thereyougo! said:
> 
> 
> > photo guy said:
> ...


Must be David that shoots with the canon then


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 29, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> thereyougo! said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Guy:  Remember I said in my reply to your pm that you should start afresh and read some books?
> ...


True, but he isn't going to listen to you....even though he should...


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 29, 2011)

PhotoGuy - Just to demonstrate what I was saying as *gsgary *says above Joe Cornish often shoots with this compact

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMC...LBSA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325186663&sr=8-1

It's a quality compact with a small sensor but a great Leica lens.  Composition is key.  I haven't used that camera myself although I am aware of it - the leica compact version is much more expensive even though it is essentially the same camera.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 29, 2011)

I will look at the links later tonight. Thanks


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2011)

photo guy said:


> I will look at the links later tonight. Thanks



Have a look here


----------



## kundalini (Dec 29, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Have a look here


:thumbup:   Very cool video.


----------



## MissCream (Dec 29, 2011)

blackrose89 said:


> I think this is where the term "Noob" becomes an insult. The insult does not come from the quality of the photos, but more of a certain attitude. We all started somewhere and most of us are in fact "Noobs". I see Noob used as an insult when  someone who just joined, posts photos, feel entitled to a certain amount/type of attention, then bitches and moans 5 minutes later when they have yet to receive the responses they feel they are so worthy of. (this is a general statement in way reflecting the OP)



Noob = Someone who doesn't know what they are doing.
Newbie = Someone who is new.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 29, 2011)

MissCream, are you implying this as an insult or bash towards me or are you just respondings to the other posts as it looks?


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 29, 2011)

You just aren't getting the hang of a forum, are you? When you quote someone within a post you are usually responding to what that person said. 

This is one of those posts that won't die


----------



## MTVision (Dec 29, 2011)

photo guy said:
			
		

> MissCream, are you implying this as an insult or bash towards me or are you just respondings to the other posts as it looks?



I doubt she is saying anything to you - you gotta stop reading into everything. People make jokes and are sarcastic - its nothing new.

And Honestly why do you care if people are rude to you? If you think people are being rude then just ignore them.  It's not that big of a deal. Nobody knows you and you don't know anybody else. What do you do in real life if you don't get along with someone?


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 29, 2011)

photo guy said:


> MissCream, are you implying this as an insult or bash towards me or are you just respondings to the other posts as it looks?



Photo Guy, remember something else I told you: you need to develop thick skin.  At the moment it is the thickness of tracing paper - very thin.  You will learn very little like this.  You need to be able to take serious criticism and respond in a cool way.  You will also get some banter which makes forums more interesting.  Don't be so quick to jump to the defensive.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Dec 29, 2011)

Both pictures are lack of subject. They are both tilted.
In #1, I see the road leads to blank blue sky (not a building, a statue, or a landmark). and I can't see where you focused at.
In #2, again, the road leads to flare lights. And the WB is off.
*I did the same on my first post here: a boring road leads to nothing.*


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank You RichardsTPF


----------



## MissCream (Dec 30, 2011)

No sorry!! It wasn't geared towards you at all, I should have made that clear.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 30, 2011)

MissCream said:


> No sorry!! It wasn't geared towards you at all, I should have made that clear.



You made it more than clear by quouting someone else type.  That is all that is needed.  No need to apoligize.


----------



## Sean1965 (Dec 30, 2011)

I know I like the day shot better then the night shot, in the night shot you closed down the aperture and created the starry look on your lights but the first light I find distracting its to bright and it takes away from your photo in my humble opinion. The day shot I am still not in love with to me there is no real composition here I see a lot of shots like this and some have really interested me I just don't feel that here. And yep I'm a noob so maybe others will point out better things.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank You MissCream


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank You Sean1965


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:


> DESTIN:  I do reply to other forum posts since you seem to not pay attention.  If you think it should happen this way, I should be receiving more C&C than I do for all the posts that I have commented on but I'm not.  I take it you have not read some of the warnings about being bashing me or being rude when I post something.  Here's some advice, if you can't be polite about it DO NOT REPLY since your first of the two posts seems like an attack on me.



Why are you always threatening people??? And I am not being RUDE.. I am merely asking a question!


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

cgipson1 if you have something you want to say contact me via PM please but do not continue it here.  There is too many issues going on and that is why the other thread has now been closed. Thank You


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 30, 2011)

What do you do for your job?


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank You for asking Bitter_Jeweler. My paying job is a process server (serving court papers / legal documents) on individuals and businesses.


----------



## naptime (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:


> Thank You for asking Bitter_Jeweler. My paying job is a process server (serving court papers / legal documents) on individuals and businesses.



well, no wonder you think everyone hates you !!!


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

And now it just got more dangerous with the new Concealed Carry Law that took effect last month.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank You naptime.  This is also why I am always more guarded and feel as some of the things said are or were out of line on the other thread.  I get encouraged to post my work so people can see it and comment so I can learn but end up getting rather rude or bashing comments or remarks and as some people don't really read on some of the things I write or post.  The minute I let my guard down things can happen quick and sometimes might not come out too good.  I hope this helps let people know why I react to some things like I do on here.


----------



## MTVision (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:
			
		

> And now it just got more dangerous with the new Concealed Carry Law that took effect last month.



Oh I wouldn't worry about that law. In Vermont we've always been allowed to carry guns - but they have to be concealed. If people are going to carry a gun and use it on another person - i doubt they care about some new law and would've concealed it anyways. No more dangerous then it was before.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

That is true to. Thanks MTVision.  I am not the only one with a little concern about the guns though as I know 2 people who have been shot in the last 15 years.  Just makes some people more on edge or guarded.


----------



## naptime (Dec 30, 2011)

ccw laws mean nothing.

people that fill out paperwork and are deemed capable of carrying a weapon are NOT the ones you need to worry about.


it's all the people illegally carrying that you should be concerned with.


i get so tired of people fighting that law because they think every criminal is going to get a ccw license... they aren't... they are criminals. they wouldn't have a license issued. if someone wants to carry they are going to. if someone wants to pull a gun and shoot at you, they will. no license required.


----------



## naptime (Dec 30, 2011)

btw: this is an internet forum. don't be a baby when someone critiques your work.

take the advice and get better.

it's the internet. so what if someone says something you dont like.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't mind C&C at all as long as it is politely stated.  I put up with enough **** from people being rude when I do my work that I would appreciate it if I don't have to put up with it here too.  Is that too much to ask?  I don't think so.  It think is easier to learn by being polite than by being an ******* about it.


----------



## MTVision (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:
			
		

> Thank You naptime.  This is also why I am always more guarded and feel as some of the things said are or were out of line on the other thread.  I get encouraged to post my work so people can see it and comment so I can learn but end up getting rather rude or bashing comments or remarks and as some people don't really read on some of the things I write or post.  The minute I let my guard down things can happen quick and sometimes might not come out too good.  I hope this helps let people know why I react to some things like I do on here.



Naptime is right. You gotta let up on the rude/attacking/bashing rant. That's what the whole issue is. You may think somebody is being a jerk but for all you know they are joking or just being nice. Remember you thought I was rude and mean at one point when I wasn't. It's easy to read into things or read them the wrong way on the Internet. If you feel like somebody is being a jerk just ignore it. Seriously ignore it. If you ignored it your threads wouldn't get locked or be filled with 50 pages of drama. Not everyone is going to like you or your work and you aren't going to like everybody. It's just a way of life. Stop leaving blanket statements saying everyone is bashing you when they aren't. I've seen people get bashed on here and this isn't it. You've annoyed a few people so of course they are going to leave smartass remarks. Be the bigger person and just ignore it. 

I've had people tell me my work basically sucked and I didn't really care because they are right. If somebody, on the Internet, insults me as a person - who gives a flying f*** - they don't know me. You gotta let it all go.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

I have some photos that I was thinking about posting for a comparrison C&C but am going to hold off to see what happens on this forum first as it is starting to look like the last.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

I am willing to call a truce if we can all get along. Is it possible?  I would certainly like to move on and start learning again without all of the other stuff that has been going on.  Please let me know if you agree to this. Thanks


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 30, 2011)

What she said!

See, I hate Derrel, and Derrel hates me, but this forum isn't the same without him. We ***** at each other when needed, but at th end of the day, its all cool.

See, you, photo_guy, keep trying to get the forum to cater to your wants, needs, and demands, and it ain't gonna happen.
You need to fit in here, and not make us fit you.

I'm a clown. I always will be. You need to accept that for what it is. 

Megan is super nice, but if you push her buttons, she'll get frustrated and unload. I've seen it! It's ugly!


----------



## Destin (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:
			
		

> I am willing to call a truce if we can all get along. Is it possible?  I would certainly like to move on and start learning again without all of the other stuff that has been going on.  Please let me know if you agree to this. Thanks



Who are you talking to? There are way to many people on here to expect everyone to see this. Post a thread that's says this so everyone can see it and it might actually mean something haha


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 30, 2011)

Pffft. Ultimatums. 


:meh:


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:


> I have some photos that I was thinking about posting for a comparrison C&C but am going to hold off to see what happens on this forum first as it is starting to look like the last.



Photo Guy.. I am not trying to be rude.. but ignore me if you want to! *You say "see what happens on this forum first as it is starting to look like the last"?* So this same thing has happened on other forums? Not just this one? 

(Again.. not trying to be rude).. is it possible that something in your behavior is sparking this type of treatment? Why do you think it is happening? Really.. trying to help here!


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

Again, I am willing to call a truce and start fresh to move on and learn again without all of the drama.  If you agree, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## naptime (Dec 30, 2011)

see.. this... is exactly what we are talking about.


it's YOUR loss if you don't want to learn.


you just gave a demand ... you are willing to learn, if everyone is willing to be nice to you. ?? really... did i just read that??

you either want to learn or you dont. 

if you don't. then don't. 

if you do, then post your pictures, ask for c&c, and listen to what people have to say. it's that simple.


think about how that sounds....

imagine this.....

my daughter goes to school and tells her science teacher.... i am willing to learn, but ONLY if you be super duper nice to me. if you don't then i'm going to fail your class to teach you a lesson. so there.

umm, do you think it's any skin off the teachers back? it's HER loss if she fails, not his.


----------



## naptime (Dec 30, 2011)

a better ultimatum would be...

i'm willing to learn, if you all are willing to teach me and forgive me for being a crybaby.


if that doesn't sound like something you can imagine yourself saying... well, then you are probably in the wrong place.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:


> Again, I am willing to call a truce and start fresh to move on and learn again without all of the drama.  If you agree, please let me know. Thanks



Apparently I am still "IGNORED".. lol! So even if I do AGREE.... it won't do any good! 

I would still like to know why YOU think this happens.. and on Multiple Forums, not just this one!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:


> Again, I am willing to call a truce and start fresh to move on and learn again without all of the drama.  If you agree, please let me know. Thanks


.


----------



## naptime (Dec 30, 2011)

i want to call a truce and be friends.

do you want to be friends.

[yes] or [no]

check one.


----------



## naptime (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## naptime (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

OK cgipson1, you want to know what I think about why it is happening? It is partially due to the fact that when I answer some peoples questions some others don't like it and start to post against me for doing so (I consider it rude). I also give in-depth answers sometimes but for me it is easier sometimes to do it that way.


----------



## naptime (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

Posting videos to protest some replies is I make I also what I consider rude.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> photo guy said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I am willing to call a truce and start fresh to move on and learn again without all of the drama.  If you agree, please let me know. Thanks
> ...



More like:


----------



## MTVision (Dec 30, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> What she said!
> 
> See, I hate Derrel, and Derrel hates me, but this forum isn't the same without him. We ***** at each other when needed, but at th end of the day, its all cool.
> 
> ...



Me ugly?? NEVER!!! 

LMAO!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:


> OK cgipson1, you want to know what I think about why it is happening? It is partially due to the fact that when I answer some peoples questions some others don't like it and start to post against me for doing so (I consider it rude). I also give in-depth answers sometimes but for me it is easier sometimes to do it that way.



Again.. no rudeness meant! I have not seen this! I would have to disagree with your reasoning. I suspect it is something else... but I can't tell you what I think it is, because you would think I was being rude!


----------



## RichardsTPF (Dec 30, 2011)

Interesting videos.


----------



## MTVision (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:
			
		

> Posting videos to protest some replies is I make I also what I consider rude.



And that is why you keep having issues. They are messing around and posting songs. Who cares?? I wouldn't be offended, upset, or consider it rude if it was on my thread. Post your own song!

Lighten up a little - its the Internet. 

What do you do in real life if someone's a jerk to you? 

Stop taking everything so personally.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 30, 2011)

MTVision said:


> photo guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

...and she's winding up!


----------



## naptime (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:


> Posting videos to protest some replies is I make I also what I consider rude.



if you cant see the HUMOR in the videos that were posted... you should probably put me on ignore too.


i'm done trying to play devils advocate. i tried to give you advice. but you want to be a martyr. go for it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 30, 2011)

MTVision said:


> photo guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with Megan! Get drunk, Get Laid... get something!  lol!


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

funny, very funny. NOT This is getting childish and pathetic.  I am just asking for something simple that would benefit more than me (being polite) but with all of this I don't think that is going to happen right away.


----------



## naptime (Dec 30, 2011)

MTVision said:


> What do you do in real life if someone's a jerk to you?



he serves them !!!


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

cgipson1, I have already answered that one in the other thread: I don't drink so that one is out, no girlfriend or wife so that one is out too.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

some of the ways I unwind: read a book, ride bike (too cold out right now), listen to music, watch tv


----------



## naptime (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:


> funny, very funny. NOT This is getting childish and pathetic.  I am just asking for something simple that would benefit more than me (being polite) but with all of this I don't think that is going to happen right away.



seriously brother.. lighten up..


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

If you are for moving on and being a little more polite or respecful so we can all get back to learning please click or post YES. Thank You


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

Well that solves that then.  Moving on expecting this to happen again. Great!


----------



## Destin (Dec 30, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> > photo guy said:
> ...


----------



## naptime (Dec 30, 2011)

no one seems to have a problem learning or getting along but you.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Again, I am not trying to be rude.. I am trying to get you to see something or learn something! 

What (or who) is the one constant (apparently on multiple forums) that causes all of the conflicts? Do you really think the forums are "Out to get you"? Or is it possible that your behavior may start these issues? 

Have you had issues like this in other aspects of your life? Again.. who is to blame...everybody else? Or is it possible that there may be something in the way you communicate or act, that gets people so frustrated that they end up upset? 

What (or who) is the one constant? (I know you don't want to hear this.. I am sorry!)


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

cgipson1, please pm me and i will explain to you. thank you


----------



## naptime (Dec 30, 2011)

i am HONESTLY NOT trying to be mean... but you have an eeyor complex. and this problem will follow you to any forum you go to. or anywhere else for that matter. until you do something to change it. not everyone else.


This is a GREAT song!!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:


> cgipson1, please pm me and i will explain to you. thank you



Why would you ask me to PM you.. when all you have to do is click on my avatar in any of my posts.. to PM me. That is part of the problem here.. you expect us to do this, and do that.. and yet, you don't seem willing to make an effort? I really don't understand that.

I will PM you.. but please be honest... and REAL! That is all I ask!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok.. Photoguy.. I did PM you.. but you haven't responded. I guess I don't blame you...


----------



## photo guy (Dec 31, 2011)

It didn't come through on my end. It still shows I have no new messages.


----------



## naptime (Dec 31, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> Ok.. Photoguy.. I did PM you.. but you haven't responded. I guess I don't blame you...



guess i'm more special than you


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 31, 2011)

naptime said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok.. Photoguy.. I did PM you.. but you haven't responded. I guess I don't blame you...
> ...



Special like how? We knows about you ARMY Rangers types... jumping out of perfectly good airplanes and stuff. Purty Special.. but Thorazine would fix you right up!    (j/k!)


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 31, 2011)

photo guy said:


> It didn't come through on my end. It still shows I have no new messages.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 31, 2011)

I just sent you one but on my end it still doesn't show that you sent one.


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 31, 2011)

Please, please, please, please PLEASE! develop thicker skin Photo Guy.  The internet isn't a place with nannies running around to check that everyone's ok.  You will have more fun, and will be less of an easy target if you took yourself less seriously.  It's rather sad that you have the best people on this site for C&C all telling you to lighten up and develop thick skin.  What a waste! A bigger waste is the fact that you aren't learning from even that, so where can people get the confidence that you will listen and act on their C&C.  

From where I stand, it doesn't appear that you want to listen to what people have to say.  I have told you several times that you should take a pause read, learn and show some of your lessons here, yet you persist in wanting to post photographs from before your learning.  We have plenty of 'before' photographs in these 2 posts.  We need you to go and read, study try some things out you learned, and then ask for a little more C&C without that demanding attitude of, "please C&C but only if you're nice to me", and constantly threatening to leave when people have a bit of a joke, is in all honesty getting tiring.  

We all want to help, and we all want you to improve.  But you have to want to improve.  I mean REALLY want to improve.  That means being able to take firm criticism on the chin, without complaining.  As has been said you have had the A team on this site looking and commenting.  You can't ask them to say only nice things.  You won't learn a thing from purely nice comments.  Sometimes it takes a harsh tone of reality for anyone to learn.  It did for me.  It does for most people.  

As much as the internet might seem like it is, the internet is not a playground.  Running to the 'teachers' will get you nowhere if your real aim is to improve your photography.  Learn to listen and then act upon what you hear.  Even if you disagree with what you are hearing try it out and if you still don't like it post your results and tell us why you don't like it.  


Finally if you continue to be thin skinned, then like amateur allie before you, you will just become a source of entertainment.  Be bigger than that develop elephant's skin take it on the chin and grow with it.  Criticism doesn't stump your growth it adds to it like fertiliser.

Edited to Add:  Don't take your issues about your C&C into other threads.  Really bad form and how to put a downer on other people's threads.  There's a lot you can learn in a lot of the other christmas light shots.  Recognise that rather than b1tch about it.


----------



## Destin (Dec 31, 2011)

Photo Guy: take a hint from this thread that was just posted. This is the attitude you need to adopt on this forum!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/267832-rip-apart-will-only-make-me-better.html


----------



## photo guy (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## photo guy (Dec 31, 2011)

*I AM NOW CLOSING THIS THREAD. Thank You*


----------



## blackrose89 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait! Maybe this will help! How to Deal with Criticism Well: 25 Reasons to Embrace It | Tiny Buddha: Wisdom Quotes, Letting Go, Letting Happiness In


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 31, 2011)

photo guy said:


> *I AM NOW CLOSING THIS THREAD. Thank You*


Poster's don't close threads, mods do.  Hopefully you aren't closing your mind further.  That would be a pity.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Dec 31, 2011)

photo guy said:


> *I AM NOW CLOSING THIS THREAD. Thank You*



A newbie with moderator powers, well I'm damned!


----------



## JH100 (Dec 31, 2011)

blackrose89 said:
			
		

> Wait! Maybe this will help! How to Deal with Criticism Well: 25 Reasons to Embrace It | Tiny Buddha: Wisdom Quotes, Letting Go, Letting Happiness In



Tiny Buddha is awesome. I second looking at this link.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Photoguy... just cool it, bro! You are just digging the hole deeper and deeper!

Did you get my PM's I sent in response to your PM's? If not, we need to talk to a MOD and see why (at least if you were serious in what you said!)


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 31, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Nothing spectacular, in shot 1 i can see your shadow so for me it was just a quick grab shot with no thought or real subject



LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 31, 2011)

photo guy said:


> *I AM NOW CLOSING THIS THREAD. Thank You*




Hang on a minute.
Didn't you try that in that last thread of yours?
Did it work?? No. Your approach is wrong.

Try it like this next time.



photo guy said:


> *ALL RISE!!!!!!!!I AM NOW CLOSING THIS THREAD.  FOR I HAVE SPOKEN! Let it be so..*


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 31, 2011)

photo guy said:


> *I AM NOW CLOSING THIS THREAD. Thank You*



I really, really wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt - that maybe you were just misunderstanding that some people on here are trying to help you...but...looking at your other posts....

I have no sympathy for you.

Just say that you respect others' opinions instead of dragging it on and on and on and on.

(And I know I'm not helping, but w/e  )


----------



## gsgary (Dec 31, 2011)

I think we have the male Sabrina


----------



## bazooka (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been away a for a week but I'm in awe that this thread has gone for so long with almost everyone truly still trying to help.  PG, you have been given so much more slack than 99% of of the other beginners get.  You should take every piece of advice on this thread and be incredibly thankful for these people taking the time to try to help you.  But instead you "close the thread"?


----------



## photo guy (Dec 31, 2011)

For all to obvious reasons.  They got out of hand and I want to actually learn and don't need the drama to go with it.  Fair Enough.


----------

